# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] LG G3-Ανάβει και σβήνει αμέσως

## fmike

Γεια σε όλους
Έχω το παραπάνω κινητό και ανάβει κανονικά.
Δεν προλαβαίνω να βάλω το pin και σβήνει αμέσως.
Άλλες φορές ανάβει και φαίνεται μόνο το logo της LG.
Τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα. Ξεκίνα από τα απλά. Βγάλε κάρτα SIM, κάρτα SD και την μπαταρία για μισό λεπτό περίπου, ξαναβάλτην (τη μπαταρία) χωρίς τις κάρτες και δες αν σου ξανακάνει το ίδιο θέμα...Αν κάνει τα ίδια μετά προχώρα σε ένα firmware upgrade..

----------


## fmike

Έκανα όλα τα παραπάνω,χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.Το θέμα είναι ότι ο Ή/Υ δεν "βλέπει" το κινητό.Το ακριβές μοντέλο είναι LG-D855.

----------


## diony

Από όσο ξέρω , θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα της εταιρίας και να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις επιδιόρθωση (έτσι είχα κάνει με ένα δικό μου άλλη μάρκα  πιο παλιά)
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να το δει ο υπολογιστής

----------


## xifis

Δοκιμασε κ αλλη μπαταρια..

----------


## qazwsx

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,δεν ειναι τιποτα απο τα παραπανω που αναφεραν οι φιλοι μην προσπαθεις αδικα,ισως να ειναι η μπαταρια που ανεφερε ο φιλος xifis αλα λιγο δυσκολο για το συγκρεκριμενο μοντελο.
Το προβλημα σου εστιαζετε στο ic chip emmc...θελει reballing και ολα καλα!
Αν δεν εχεις γνωσεις πηγαινε το σε εναν τεχνικο διαφορετικα θα κανεις ζημια.
Φιλικα
Σοφιανος

----------


## fmike

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Τελικά ο xifis είχε δίκαιο.
Έστειλα το κινητό στην arvato και αλλάξανε την μπαταρία.
Κόστος 15ευρώ και τα μεταφορικά για να μου το στείλουν πίσω δικά τους.
Τέλεια!!!!!!

----------

